# Listening to Today FM online?



## DrMoriarty (6 Sep 2005)

Howdy all, quick teaser for the online radio listeners among you...

Around about now each day, I'd normally flick on the aul' [broken link removed] before heading off into the traffic _(! )_

Problem is, I can't seem to do it from work - only from home. Both PCs are running XP Pro, both have WMP10 installed, with all the updates/plugins. I don't think it can be a firewall problem either, because there's no problem streaming/downloading their .

When I click on the flash-based 'Listen now' link, a little Media Player window opens up and I see 'opening', 'connecting to media' and then 'ready'... but then nothing. Zilch if I click on the play button. I've always had this problem at work, but it all works fine at home, with identical software.

I used TodayFM's  to report the problem to  and even emailed the station direct, but never got any reply from either of them. I asked the techies in work, too, and they were stumped _(as to what the hell I was doing hanging around the place after hours, as much as the technical problem itself...!)_

Lately, I saw their website had changed streaming-solutions-provider and that the 'listen live' page had a new link saying *Click here to Listen Live>>>**. So I've emailed the query to them too. I can open and even download their today_fm.asx playlist to the desktop, but WMP then tells me that 'the requested address is not valid in its context'...

_[*__http://exodus.interoutemediaservices.com/livestreams/srh/today_fm.asx__]_

So - any ideas? _(other than 'buy an effin' portable radio!')_

_[Edit: whatcha think of that Gift Grub spoof on the bould Eddie H.? A bit drawn-out..?]_


----------



## ClubMan (6 Sep 2005)

Identical browsers (including versions) on both _PCs_?


----------



## DrMoriarty (6 Sep 2005)

Yup. _[The message you have entered is too short.... etc.]_


----------



## ajapale (6 Sep 2005)

At my place of work streaming files are banned. Have you checked with your system administrator?
aj


----------



## DrMoriarty (6 Sep 2005)

Yep. He's puzzled too, because we're interweb-linked via the HEA, who tend (rightly) to have a fairly _laissez-faire_ policy, within limits...

I can listen to RTE in (live, streamed) Real Media format 'til the cows come home. And - were I so inclined  - I can run all manner of file-sharing programs.


----------



## CCOVICH (6 Sep 2005)

DrMoriarty said:
			
		

> _[Edit: whatcha think of that Gift Grub spoof on the bould Eddie H.? A bit drawn-out..?]_



Indeed.  The one where he's on with Roy the Boy and Mossy is much funnier.


----------



## car (6 Sep 2005)

I tried to google for it but where ever someone had posted they could get streams from one station but not from another, the problem was fixed by downgrading the version of WMP and reporting the problem to MS,  its hard to see thats the problem if youre home pc is working when its at the same level but it could be something to try if youre really stuck on listening to matty..

Im just listening to  now, streaming with WMP 9 on win 2k in my job.  Firewall alright but no proxy.


----------



## DrMoriarty (6 Sep 2005)

car said:
			
		

> downgrading the version of WMP and reporting the problem to MS


No disrespect to His Cooperness, but that seems a bit drastic..!  

No, but, seriously - am now also listening (at home) to the excellent Mr. Dunne, no problem... I'm just curious as to why it should all go swimmingly at the end of one BB connection and not another, given the identical configuration. As I said, my internet/firewall arrangements at work aren't particularly restrictive. I can certainly click on live streams - Real or Windows (or indeed Quicktime) media - from any number of websites and it all plays back perfectly, either in a new browser window or by opening the stream directly in the appropriate player.


----------

